# The Seed Destructor



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

A new weapon in the tool box from the good folks from "down under"... by PFG.

Regards, Mike

http://www.progressiveforage.com/news/industry-news/seed-destructor-could-be-midwest-s-new-tool-against-weed-resistance


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

Yep, I've read about those in "Farm Show" magazine years ago... neat idea....

They were saving the ground up seed for cattle feed IIRC... worked pretty well too. BUT, it's about like pulling a round baler or feed grinder behind your combine, and having to power it as well...

Later! OL JR


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Cute, but the way this year has been most seeds are gonna drop out and never make it in the machine anyways.

We had a serious bur cucumber problem for the longest time, was thinking of getting a hammer mill to run all the grain cleanings thru before feeding it to the cows. A different guy farming the land next to one of our rentals pretty much ended the problem.


----------

